
Definition of Product Market Fit - DanielRibeiro
http://swombat.com/2014/1/26/product-market-fit
======
znmeb
I liked Marty Cagan's definition: "once you have achieved a threshold number
(I advocate at least 6) of live, referenceable customers for a given vertical
market"

I'd say you don't have product-market fit until you have closed, signed win-
win sales and a working process to acquire more at a profit. But I'm not a
huge fan of 'minimal viable products' and rapid iterations. You really ought
to at least have a strong competence at actually _delivering_ something that
solves the problem for _skeptical_ buyers before you go out "testing".

